# Kleiner Job für erfahrenen Angler.



## Neuer--Angler (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs!
Komme aus DÜsseldorf und suche mit einem Kumpel von mir jemanden, der uns in Sachen Praxis für die Fischereiprüfung fit macht.
Für die, die jetzt denken "wieso bist du nicht einfach zum Vorbereitungskurs gegangen?" - ich muss Samstag bis 18 Uhr arbeiten und habe keine Kurse gefunden die nicht mit dem Zeitplan von mir kollidiert sind.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn : Wir suchen einen der, NUR DEN PRAKTISCHEN TEIL DER GERÄTEZUSAMMENSTELLUNG DRAUF HAT, Fischtafeln und Theorie können wir 1A.

Wer lust und Zeit hat Wochentags Abends (ab 19 uhr oder Samstag und Sonntag ab 18 uhr) mit uns zu lernen, der melde sich doch bitte.

2 Stunden wären uns 100,- wert.

Müsste bis zum 20. Mai klappen - wegen Prüfung.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## zalem (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleiner Job für erfahrenen Angler.*

Petri , 
Ich frage mich was ihr praktisch lernen wollt ?
bei uns in Wesel wurde die Praktische Prüfung z.B alleine damit abgeschlossen, dass die Geräte zusammen gelegt wurden. Rute z.b mit Schwingspitze o. Ohne mit richtigen Wurf-Gewicht und Länge ,Hauptschnur, Rolle, Posenstopper, Pose, Blei, Wirbel, Haken,Paternoster, Stahlvorfach, mit richtiger Tragfähigkeit und Größe. zusätzlich brauchst du natürlich die Mittel um einen Fisch waidgerecht zu behandeln , sprich , Kescher o. Gaf, Längenmaß, Hakenlöser, Messer, Fischtöter,






Je nachdem was für eine Aufgabe du bekommst solltest du dann wählen zwischen gaf o. Kescher , 
Stahlvorfach o. Sehne, Pilker o. Haken ,



Das sollte kein Problem sein das ist meiner Meinung nach nur Theorie die dann abgefragt wird und zusammengestellt werden muss.



Die vorgeschriebenen Arten der verschiedenen Angelmethoden und das zusammenstellen der Ruten für Angelprüfung NRW findest du unter 
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung



Wenn du Fragen haben solltest einfach PN. 



Ansonsten kann ich euch noch eine Software empfehlen Fischerprüfung NRW 2012

O. Sufu benutzen und z.B hier landen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228056


Falls ihr noch alte unterlagen habt vergleicht diese mit den neuen ganz wichtig z.B Mindestmaß aal usw. 


Gruß Zalem


----------

